# Best English training center in Dubai



## kkarthik (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Please help me to find out a best English training center in Dubai. I am looking for an English training courser to improve my English vocabulary and speaking skills.
I would asses myself as an moderate English speaker right now and want to improve it further to next level

Thanks in advance
Karthik


----------



## MerSeem (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Kkharthik,

take a look on this website > Eton Institute dubai


Best regards,


----------



## kkarthik (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you MerSeem


----------

